# Hello from a soon to be new beekeeper, Whidbey Island WA.



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, 
My name is Ken, and I have a new hive (empty) setting in an outbuilding, and am taking classes from a local beekeeper. The plan (as I remember) is to have bees coming in late March to mid April. Meanwhile, two classroom sessions are left, then it's on to the shop and Apiary of the instructor for practical experience. As a kid, and an adult, I've been swarmed by yellowjackets, wasps and hornets. I'm really hoping that I won't let old fears interfer, and keep me from enjoying keeping honeybees.

Best regards, KenS


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Ken. A good bee suit will help you get over your past experience and give you confidence in your new adventure.

All the best and good beekeeping!


----------



## mick&nan (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome, ken. i agree, a good beesuit, with hat and veil, will do wonders for your confidence. by the way, i grew up in brinnon. you live close to there?


----------



## monrovi (Jan 22, 2012)

mick&nan said:


> Welcome, ken. i agree, a good beesuit, with hat and veil, will do wonders for your confidence. by the way, i grew up in brinnon. you live close to there?


Brinnon! I'm sorry for you. No, I'm just kiddin I'm from quil. Welcome ken. Beekeeping is addicting just to let you know. After a few times of getting into the hive u will feel like a old pro.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to have you in the class. Getting people used to interacting with the bees in a way that is comfortable for them is a key section to the class.
See you next week!


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do love whidbey isl ,,, I cant wait to visit again . Good luck with the bees . Do we need a island bee club ?


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

The Whidbey Beekeepers Association AKA Whidbees, meets the 1st Weds of each month at 7:00pm at the Freeland Library.


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> Welcome Ken. A good bee suit will help you get over your past experience and give you confidence in your new adventure.
> 
> All the best and good beekeeping!



Thanks for the welcome Charlie.
Ken


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

mick&nan said:


> Welcome, ken. i agree, a good beesuit, with hat and veil, will do wonders for your confidence. by the way, i grew up in brinnon. you live close to there?


Thanks for the welcome, and yes, I know where Brinnon is. I'v been through there many times, just not since WSF started the reservation system on the Keystone/Pt. Towsand ferry run.

Ken


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

monrovi said:


> Brinnon! I'm sorry for you. No, I'm just kiddin I'm from quil. Welcome ken. Beekeeping is addicting just to let you know. After a few times of getting into the hive u will feel like a old pro.


Thanks for the welcome; I used to work with a fellow on the ferries (WSF) whom we called "Quill Bill" - AKA "Roadkill Bill".

Ken


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

Island Apiaries said:


> Glad to have you in the class. Getting people used to interacting with the bees in a way that is comfortable for them is a key section to the class.
> See you next week!


Thanks Dave, I'm looking forward to class; especially the hands on portion.
Ken.


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

seal62 said:


> I do love whidbey isl ,,, I cant wait to visit again . Good luck with the bees . Do we need a island bee club ?


Thanks for the welcome. As Island Apiaries pointed out; we do have a group "Whidbey Beekeepers Association AKA Whidbees" of which I am a member. This is a group of friendly, knowledgeablel people, whom I am glad to have come across.
Ken


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ken!


----------



## mick&nan (Jan 15, 2012)

monrovi said:


> Brinnon! I'm sorry for you. No, I'm just kiddin I'm from quil. Welcome ken. Beekeeping is addicting just to let you know. After a few times of getting into the hive u will feel like a old pro.


Haha, yep, we moved when i was in 8th grade,so i didnt get highschool in the big town of Quil!,class of 81.. ive been back since, love the contry there...And beekeeping is very addicting, started with one hive, now have 17,now 15.. lost 2 this winter..


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Ken!


Thanks for the welcome.
I checked out your website ( americasbeekeeper.com) and was pleased to find it in Spanish as well as English language. I'm working on being bilingual, so I can use it for practice reading. May I ask which dialect of Spanish it's written in; my emphasis is on Latin Spanish (Costa Rican).
Thanks, Ken.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the community. I keep some hives on Whidbey so let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

Thaks for the offer; I'll keep it in mind.

Ken


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site, some good info on here


----------

